# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  خطبة الجمعة من المغرب

## مصباح المغربي

تحدث خطيب الجمعة اليوم عن ذكرى عزيزة عند المغاربة وهي ذكرى تقديم وثيقة المطالبة بالإستقلال ،وقال إن من واجبنا الدعاء لأولئك الأبطال الذين قدموا الوثيقة للمستعمر رغم أنهم كانوا يعلمون بطشه وطغيانه ،وعلى الأجيال اليوم المحافظة على مكتسبات الماضي وثمن الإستقلال الذي دفع من دماء المجاهدين ،وعلى المسلمين في كل وقت وزمن الدفاع عن أراضيهم وعدم السماح للغزاة بتدنيسها .
وفي الخطبة الثانية بين الخطيب أهمية المسجد الأقصى عند المسلمين حيث إنه ملك لكل مسلم على وجه الأرض ،لذلك على المسلمين جميعا إستشعار الخطر المحدق بتلك البقعة الشريفة التي حضيت بشرف الإسراء ،فلا يجب أن تكن قضية فلسطين قضية الفلسطينيين وحدهم بل هي قضية الأمة الإسلامية مشرقا وغربا ،وعلينا جميعا مقاطعة بضائع المعتدين ومن يساندهم ،والمساهمة في كل سبل النصرة المتاحة كل حسب استطاعته لأنه زمن لا يعذر فيه أحد اتتطاع تقديم دعم لإخوانه في غزو ولم يفعل ؛فالخطب دعم ،والمقالات في الصحف والمجلات والمظاهرات تأييد لإخواننا في غزة الأبية كما أنه من الواجب عدم الإلتفات إلى يقال من اوصاف غير صادقة في حق المدافعين عن أرض الرباط .إنهم أشاوسة إختاروا عيش الكرامة على عيش الذل والرضا بالهوان.وفي ختام الخطبة دعا الخطيب دعوات مباركة لإخواننا في غزة الأبية.

----------

